# getting no where



## billy1960 (Nov 8, 2001)

my doctor as told me i have ibs.i have had these symptons 2yrs,on and off,the pain is the worst in my back passage aching from 10mins to 4 hours after going loo,feeling sick going cold while passing stools if you can call them stools.i have cut out foods that dont agree with me,i am still getting worse more attacks more often,sometimes i have a small amount of blood,is this normal for ibs.iam waiting for tests at hospital.HELP any diet tips or medication which could help would be welcomed.thankyou.i was really bad today on the loo,in tears with pain in back passage,passed ..little d.partner took me to hospital,doctor put finger up bum,and said i may have piles inside,this was causing the pain.i have had outer piles for four years now.he gave me some anusol to put on the inner piles and said i would have to wait for tests,which im have been waiting for for nine weeks.can i go back to hospital and demand tests there and then if i suffer pain so bad again,any one else suffer like this?hi day 3,i am feeling better,still d,not on pain killers now,stopped using peppermint capsuls,using gel for inner piles,and fybogel,and only eating dry toast and water.still waiting for hospital tests,hope you all are getting better.day7 see i am not going to get answers on here.


----------

